# iTunes shared library?



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't find a real answer for this on Apple's site...

I have a machine here with multiple users under XP Pro, and want them all to share a single iTunes library. Not just the same songs, which I've figured out, but the same Library files... so if one uses adds music, the others see it without having to re-add the tracks in their own.

By default, iTunes puts its library files (iTunes Library.itl and iTunes Music Library.xml) in each user's My Music\iTunes folder. I'd like all users to have access to the same library files. I've searched the Registry and environment variables but so far haven't found anywhere that this location is specified.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dbiel (Sep 15, 2007)

If you start iTunes on the PC with the SHIFT key held down (keep it down until iTunes actually comes up), it will open a window that prompts you to select the library file you want. Then you can browse through and navigate to your shared library directory. If you are doing this thru the Max (OS X), then you keep the ALT key held down, not shift.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Oooooh, cool. Thanks, I'll give that a try next time I'm at that machine.


----------

